# new slayer dämpferproblem/rp3



## Hedonist (12. November 2006)

hi,
war eben auf ner kleinen runde und hatte am berg immer wieder das gefühl, dass der hinterbau immer mehr wegsackt. einhergehend hab ich mich später mit einigen pedalaufsetzern rumschlagen müssen. zuhaus angekommen schau ich mir das gute stück genauer an..tretlagerhöhe nur noch knapp bei 300mm..hmhm..einbaulänge dämpfer..was is das..vom ehemals 200 gerade noch 180mm übrig. mehrmals versucht den hub wieder "aufzustemmen"..zwischen hr und sattel..ohne erfolg. zog sich umgehend wieder ein.
hat jemand schon ähnliche probleme gehabt und wie läuft die garantiesache..auch in hinsicht auf dieses "custom valved"..ab? gibt's da ne problematik?
dankbar für evtl. aufklärungen..
andre (der sich jetzt nen hals schiebt, weil dieses jahr noch trails ballern wohl dahin is)


----------



## Waldschleicher (12. November 2006)

Willkommen im Club.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hedonist (12. November 2006)

aarrghhhhhhhhhhhhh..was ne scheise. hmhm..mit selber schrauben kann man was tun? erlischt aber dann die gewährleistung!? so nen müll.

schon mal vorab für evtl ersatz für's NEW Slayer..200mm..50er hub? was ist mit "custom valved"?


----------



## Osti (12. November 2006)

hatte auch das gleiche Problem, es wandert wohl Luft aus der pos. Kammer in die neg. Kammer siehe auch dazu Thread, den  Waldschleicher gepostet hat. Ich habe meinen am letzten Mittwoch zu Toxoholics geschickt und am Freitag ne UPS-Mail bekommen, dass er bereits auf dem Rückweg ist. Toxo meinte ebenfalls, dass die Reparatur nicht länger als einen Tag dauert.  Das mit der Garantie dürfte auch kein Problem sein...zumindest hat Toxo mir gesagt, das gehe so klar....hoffe nicht, dass da noch ne Überraschung kommt, kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen. 

bei dem Wetter war die eine Woche jetzt eh wurscht...


----------



## Dome_2001 (14. November 2006)

Habe auch schon den zweiten Dämpfer in meinem New Slayer. Aber der hebt jetzt noch ...

ich bin einfach zu meinem Händler des Vertrauens (Frank Kimmerle) gegangen und dann war das alles überhaupt kein Thema!!!


----------



## jota (14. November 2006)

tach
das gleiche problem hatte ich mit dem ami mist auch,aber in einem switch sl.
2x hat sich das ding zusammengesaugt,leider war ich in slowenien und es war ein klasse urlaub!!!
fahre jetzt einen mz roco ,und der hält.


----------



## Dome_2001 (14. November 2006)

jota schrieb:


> tach
> das gleiche problem hatte ich mit dem ami mist auch,aber in einem switch sl.
> 2x hat sich das ding zusammengesaugt,leider war ich in slowenien und es war ein klasse urlaub!!!
> fahre jetzt einen mz roco ,und der hält.



Wie ist der MZ Roco so? Suche auch einen anderen Dämpfer. Muss mal schauen ob der überhaupt in ein Slayer 2006 reinpasst.


----------



## soederbohm (14. November 2006)

Den Roco Air, oder? Der Coil dürfte mit dem Piggyback wohl nicht reinpassen, oder?

Bin mal gespannt, wie lang mein Dämpfer noch hält.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## jota (14. November 2006)

tach
roco coil
bergauf wippt er ein bischen,dafür bergab sehr sanft.
 aber das wichtigste er hält.


----------



## Osti (14. November 2006)

jota schrieb:


> tach
> roco coil
> bergauf wippt er ein bischen,dafür bergab sehr sanft.
> aber das wichtigste er hält.



haste mal nen Bild wo der Roco drin ist?


----------



## jota (15. November 2006)

tach 
ich habe nur eine mechanische kamera,da müßt ich mal einen kumpel fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soederbohm (15. November 2006)

Mach das mal bitte, wär super. Wo hast Du den Piggyback denn untergebracht? Also wie rum ist der Dämpfer montiert?

@All
Wenn der Roco passt, warum dann nocht der DHX Air? Ist der Piggyback länger/größer?


----------



## jota (16. November 2006)

der roco ist in einem switch verbaut!!


----------



## Dome_2001 (16. November 2006)

jota schrieb:


> der roco ist in einem switch verbaut!!



Schade!!!

Hat jemand schon versucht einen Dämpfer mit Piggyback in ein Slayer 2006 einzubauen. Ich habe mal versucht einen DHX Air einzubauen. Aber durch das reine hinheben konnte ich mir nicht vorstellen das der da rein passt.


----------



## soederbohm (16. November 2006)

Ich werds am übernächsten WE, wenn mal ein bisschen zeit habe, mal versuchen. Mein Händler hat noch nen DHX Air rumliegen, vielleicht hab ich ja Glück, glaube aber nicht daran...

Was wären denn sonst Alternativen? DT Swiss 190L? Der hätte in 200mm sogar 55mm Hub und damit 5 mehr als der Fox, oder?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Dome_2001 (16. November 2006)

soederbohm schrieb:


> Ich werds am übernächsten WE, wenn mal ein bisschen zeit habe, mal versuchen. Mein Händler hat noch nen DHX Air rumliegen, vielleicht hab ich ja Glück, glaube aber nicht daran...
> 
> Was wären denn sonst Alternativen? DT Swiss 190L? Der hätte in 200mm sogar 55mm Hub und damit 5 mehr als der Fox, oder?
> 
> ...



Hälst Du uns am auf dem laufenden? Wäre klasse weil mit dem RP3 Dämpfer bin ich nicht 100%ig zufrieden. Er ist gut, aber es geht auch besser


----------



## iNSANE! (16. November 2006)

An eurer Stelle würde ich mal den meiner Meinung nach überragenden RS Pearl 3.3 testen...Großes Volumen, wenig Druck, einstellbares Propedal, Lockout, Kein Plattform...alles mit einem Hebel. Genial.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (18. November 2006)

so, nachdem der Dämpfer nur 3tage inkl. hin- und zurückschicken bei Toxoholics war   habe ich heute mal ne Runde gedreht. Was soll ich sagen, es ist als ob ich nen ganz anderen Dämpfer fahren würde. Der hinterbau ist viel agiler und nicht so zäh wie vorher. Keine Ahnung ob das nur an der neuen Dichtung liegt, aber jetzt geht der RP3 super....

Osti


----------



## hotspice (18. November 2006)

der fox dämpfer hat doch 50mm hub

hat jemand schon mal z.b. den dt swiss 190 eingebaut? der hat 55 mm hub funkt das oder nicht?


----------



## Hedonist (19. November 2006)

bin mal gespannt..dienstag zur post gebracht und am freitag schon per ups zurück. konnte das gute stück leider nicht in empfang nehmen..erst am montag..
toxoholics macht schon gute dienste, aber das fox nicht mal ne rückrufaktion gestartet hat !?.. mehr als unverschämt bei den preisen.


----------



## hotspice (19. November 2006)

und was meint ihr zum DT?


----------



## flowbiker (19. November 2006)

soederbohm schrieb:


> Ich werds am übernächsten WE, wenn mal ein bisschen zeit habe, mal versuchen. Mein Händler hat noch nen DHX Air rumliegen, vielleicht hab ich ja Glück, glaube aber nicht daran...
> 
> Was wären denn sonst Alternativen? DT Swiss 190L? Der hätte in 200mm sogar 55mm Hub und damit 5 mehr als der Fox, oder?
> 
> ...


Habe gerade mal meinen Foxdämpfer im New Slayer nachgemessen. Mein Dämpfer noch O.K. zu sein, da ich eine Einbaulänge im unbelasteten Zustand von 200mm gemessen habe. Dann hab ich mal die Luft aus dem Dämpfer gelassen und den Hinterbau von Hand bis auf Anschlag geschoben. Nach dem Aufpumpen des Dämpfers konnte ich einen Dämpferhub von 55mm messen. Demnach würde ein Umrüstung auf den DT Swiss Dämpfer für mehr Federweg nichts bringen.
Mal sehen wie lange mein Foxdämpfer hält, da ich nicht gerade der leichteste bin und den Dämpfer deshalb auch mit recht hohem Druck (18 bis 19 bar) fahre.
gruss 
flowbiker


----------



## Dome_2001 (20. November 2006)

flowbiker schrieb:


> Habe gerade mal meinen Foxdämpfer im New Slayer nachgemessen. Mein Dämpfer noch O.K. zu sein, da ich eine Einbaulänge im unbelasteten Zustand von 200mm gemessen habe. Dann hab ich mal die Luft aus dem Dämpfer gelassen und den Hinterbau von Hand bis auf Anschlag geschoben. Nach dem Aufpumpen des Dämpfers konnte ich einen Dämpferhub von 55mm messen. Demnach würde ein Umrüstung auf den DT Swiss Dämpfer für mehr Federweg nichts bringen.
> Mal sehen wie lange mein Foxdämpfer hält, da ich nicht gerade der leichteste bin und den Dämpfer deshalb auch mit recht hohem Druck (18 bis 19 bar) fahre.
> gruss
> flowbiker



Jup, so ähnlich geht es mir auch. Habe auch ca 19,5 Bar im Dämpfer. Warte auch nur darauf das mir das Ding in alle Einzelteile zerfällt. Werde aber schauen ob ich irgnedwie einen DHX 5.0 Air reinbekomme. Muss mir mal nen Dämpfer besorgen und schauen wie und was ich machen kann. Hat jemand ne Idee ob man den Piggiback abmachen kann und wo anderst hinschauraben kann?


----------



## silversearcher (20. November 2006)

Also das mit dem DHX kannst Du meiner Meinung nach definitiv vergessen.
Habe mal anhand der Bilder die man so im Internet findet verglichen.

Der Ausgleichsbehälter ist je nachdem entweder zu lang (wenn man ihn "oben links" platziert) oder baut zu hoch (in allen anderen einbaumöglichkeiten) für getrennte Montage ist er nicht vorgesehen ,das sieht man ja sofort. Wie auch ? Absägen ?  

Daher glaube ich New slayer fahrer müssen sich nach was anderem umschauen.

Weiss jemand wie das ProPedal beim 06er Vanilla funktioniert?
(Ich schätze mal nicht so besonders da werksvoreingestellt und nicht verstellbar..... 

Wäre trotzdem dankbar für Informationen


----------



## silversearcher (20. November 2006)

xx


----------



## Dome_2001 (20. November 2006)

Boh echt so ein Mist. Habe es mir aber fast gedacht. Hatte ja schon mal einen kleinen Versuch gestartet der nichts wurde. 

Werde mich mal nach was anderem umschauen. Eventuell ein anderer RAhmen dann zur neuen Saison.


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (24. November 2006)

Wieso denn gleich ein anderer Rahmen?

So wie Dein Bike ausgestattet ist wär ein DHX sowieso leicht übertrieben wie ich finde.

Warum dann kein RP23 wenn Du schon viel Geld ausgeben willst ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (24. November 2006)

/DEATHfromABOVE schrieb:


> Wieso denn gleich ein anderer Rahmen?
> 
> So wie Dein Bike ausgestattet ist wär ein DHX sowieso leicht übertrieben wie ich finde.
> 
> Warum dann kein RP23 wenn Du schon viel Geld ausgeben willst ?



Habe mir für nächstes Jahr ein paar zusätzliche Anschaffungen überlegt. Es kommt auf jedenfall eine andere Gabel rein (MZ 66 ATA), ein anderer Stuersatz (was stabileres) und andere Laufräder (Hope). Daher wollte ich auch gleich nen anderen Dämpfer am besten nen DHX einbauen. Mal schauen wie ich mich entscheide .....


----------



## hotspice (8. Dezember 2006)

so habe mir einen DT 190 besorgt, mal schaun wann ich zum einbauen komme, erst mal brauche ich noch die passenden buchsen.

hat mittlerweile jemand den DT ausprobiert? bin gespannt ob sich die 5 mm mehr hub negativ bemerkbar machen, durch zum beispiel irgendwo anschlagen oder so.


----------



## Bikeaddict (9. Dezember 2006)

hotspice schrieb:


> so habe mir einen DT 190 besorgt, mal schaun wann ich zum einbauen komme, erst mal brauche ich noch die passenden buchsen.
> 
> hat mittlerweile jemand den DT ausprobiert? bin gespannt ob sich die 5 mm mehr hub negativ bemerkbar machen, durch zum beispiel irgendwo anschlagen oder so.



Bin schon gespannt auf deine Erfahrungswerte!
Bitte um einen umfangreichen Bericht!


----------



## Dome_2001 (12. Dezember 2006)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Hier meine Antwort zur DT 190: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3261804&postcount=114



Und wie fährt der sich in einem New Slayer? Das würde mich am meisten interessieren ... Will meinen RP3 noch austauschen


----------



## soederbohm (12. Dezember 2006)

Bin auch gespannt. Fahre den 190er in meinem anderen Bike und bin hochzufrieden. Aber noch hält mein RP3, mal sehen, was der Winter bringt.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## hotspice (12. Dezember 2006)

tja ich warte noch auf meine buchsen :-(

also das rausbauen war schon spannend (anderes wort für sch....e)
wie macht ihr das???habe luft abgelassen ihn mit hinterbau zusammengdrückt, ging aber leider wieder auseinander, habe dann mit rohrzange die distanzbuchsen rausgerissen (ging nur mit gewalt, fox ist echt der müll!!!) danach konnte ich ihn rausbetteln.

nur um es gleich zu sagen, ich will nicht die schwinge auseinanderbauen zum dämpferwechsel sondern eigentlich nur die zwei schrauben und fertig iss.


----------



## Osti (12. Dezember 2006)

hä? also ich habe einfach die Schrauben auf gemacht und das Teil rausgezogen. War etwas fummelig, aber kein Problem.


----------



## hotspice (12. Dezember 2006)

ich habe nen 16,5er rahmen und du?


----------



## Osti (12. Dezember 2006)

hotspice schrieb:


> ich habe nen 16,5er rahmen und du?



19"  

das mag dann natürlich sein, dass am größeren Rahmen mehr Platz ist, um den Dämpfer auszubauben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotspice (14. Dezember 2006)

also ich habe ihn eingebaut, vorher gewogen :--)  fox 285,5 gramm

der dt 220,8 grämmchen 


also schn wieder 65 gramm eingespart ohne was zu verschlechtern *LOL*

passt prima rein, habe aber nix fahren können weng in meiner halle erster eindruck er funkt besser als der fox die veränderung der einstellung ist wesentlich stärker bemerkbar, habe mal 11 bar rein muß aber erst noch ne richtige runde fahren und auch den idealen druck finden.

bin also noch hoch begeistert vor allem weil ich den dt 190l auf ebay mit rechnung vom händler niegelnagelneu für 178 öcken bekommen habe. mir lenkerlockout den ich noch verhöcken werde da mir dier lockouthebel langt, den lenkerlockout werde ich bestimmt für 30 eurons loswerden dann hat mich der dämpfer knapp 150 gekostet!!!!!! ist das nicht ein irrer preis????


----------



## Osti (15. Dezember 2006)

aaarrrgh, musste heute morgen feststellen das der RP3 schon wieder zickt.  Nachdem ich mit dem Teil nach der Reparatur gerade mal 2 - 3 mal gefahren bin, verliert er nun anscheinend Luft.


----------



## Der Toni (27. Dezember 2006)

Osti schrieb:


> aaarrrgh, musste heute morgen feststellen das der RP3 schon wieder zickt.  Nachdem ich mit dem Teil nach der Reparatur gerade mal 2 - 3 mal gefahren bin, verliert er nun anscheinend Luft.



Man sollte den Fox Leuten eine Sammelklage an den Hals hängen. Heute zum ersten Mal um ca 0° gefahren. Fox RP3 zusammengesackt! 
So eine Schei... Eine Firma mit Kundennähe (Syntace) hätte schon längst eine Rückrufaktion gestartet. Ist mir echt unverständlich, warum Fox sich so verhält.


----------



## soederbohm (27. Dezember 2006)

Hm, komisch, war heut zum 2. Mal unter 0°C unterwegs und mein Dämpfer lebt noch nimmer. Dabei hatte ich doch schon gehofft, nen neuen zu bekommen...  

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Der Toni (27. Dezember 2006)

soederbohm schrieb:


> Hm, komisch, war heut zum 2. Mal unter 0°C unterwegs und mein Dämpfer lebt noch nimmer. Dabei hatte ich doch schon gehofft, nen neuen zu bekommen...
> 
> Gruß
> Martin



Nur Geduld!


----------



## Jako (30. Dezember 2006)

hallo, mein rp3 hat auch mit der zeit etwas luft verloren.... jetzt habe ich beim abschrauben der pumpe festgestellt das das ventil etwas locker war. ich hab den dämpfer mal ausgebaut und das ventil richtig festgedreht. das aufpumpen ging meiner meinung danach etwas schwerer..... mein rp3 hat im ausgebauten und auf ca. 17 bar aufgepumpten zustand 195mm von mitte zu mitte bohrung. ist der dämpfer kaputt weil er keine 200mm hat??? gruß jako


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (30. Dezember 2006)

Kann sein, das er auch schon etwas Luft in die Negativkammer gezogen hat.
Ich hab meinen jetzt aufgeschraubt.Hat einen Knall gegeben als die Luft aus der Kammer entwich. Dichtungen neu gefettet und wieder eingebaut. Hat jetzt wieder 200mm.
Die bei Toxoholix haben Betriebsferien. Werde im neuen Jahr nachfragen, ob der neue Dichtungssatz dieses Problem löst. 
Lasse mir die Teile dann zuschicken, denn der Einbau geht ohne Probleme.
Ansonsten DT Swiss.
Aber wie schon erwähnt finde ich es schwach von Fox, daß die bei so einem offensichtlichen Fehler nicht von sich aus aus den Socken kommen.
Mein nächster Dämpfer wird nicht unbedingt ein Fox Dämpfer sein.


----------



## Osti (30. Dezember 2006)

hmm, ich glaube ich habe ne Kombination aus schleichendem Luftverlust und dem bekannten pos. & neg. Luftkammerproblem. Ich muss alle paar Tage ca. 20-30 Psi nachpumpen. Außerdem muss ich nun für den korrekten Sag deutlich mehr Luftdruck in den Dämpfer machen als früher. Habe auch das Gefühl, dass der Dämpfer dann trotz korrektem Sag beim Fahren etwas durchsackt. Zumindest ist der Hinterbau bei weitem nicht mehr so ruhig wie vor dem 1. mal Einschicken...  

Werde mich auch wohl mal nach nem Ersatzdämpfer umschauen, um den RP3 dann noch mal einzuschicken.


----------



## Jako (30. Dezember 2006)

hat eigentlich schon jemand erfahrung mit dem rp23 gemacht? ist der besser als der rp3 oder soll ich einen dt swiss 190L nehmen? mein händler tauscht mir meinen rp3 bestimmt extrem entgegenkommend aus.... gruß jako


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (30. Dezember 2006)

denke mal der RP23 ist noch zu neu um wirklich was zu sagen.

Auf MTBR.COM gibt´s schon den ersten negativen Kommentar. 

Ich muss sagen, dass ich einfach das Vertrauen in Fox verloren hab und überleg mir einen Pearl 3.3 zuzulegen.

Technische schwierigkeiten kann´s natürlich mit jeder Marke geben aber
bei der Menge Kohle die Fox nimmt sollte das Zeugs schon funktionieren.

Man überlege sich : über 400 EUR für einen RP23   wenn ich soviel
bezahle will ich halt das das Ding NICHT MUCKT und einwandfrei funktioniert.


----------



## Der Toni (30. Dezember 2006)

Jako schrieb:


> hat eigentlich schon jemand erfahrung mit dem rp23 gemacht? ist der besser als der rp3 oder soll ich einen dt swiss 190L nehmen? mein händler tauscht mir meinen rp3 bestimmt extrem entgegenkommend aus.... gruß jako



Ich werde (wenn´s mit dem RP3 so weitergeht) den 190L einbauen. Bisher gab es ja hier im Forum nur positive Postings.
( Und außerdem: Andere Mütter
haben auch schöne Töchter. )


----------



## Osti (30. Dezember 2006)

passt das denn mit den 5mm mehr Hub des DT's?


----------



## hotspice (31. Dezember 2006)

ja passt einwandfrei mit dem hub!!!! mag jemand meinen fox jetzt kaufen??? habe ja den schönen dt 190l auf ebay mit lenkerlockout gekauft, nur der lenkerlockout geht nicht zu montieren habe diesen dann wieder auf ebay verkauft, so nun zur rechnung!!!


dt 190 l für 178euros gekauft auf ebay
lenkerlockout für 99,5euros wieder verkauft auf ebay,

kann mir jetzt mal wer sagen was ich bezahlt habe? für nen neuen incl händlerrechnung *LOL*

ok ich mußt die buchsen kaufen und den lockouthebel bei dt bestellen waren zusammen so um 40 öcken. aber der preis war doch sensationel oder nicht??


----------



## Wandlerin (31. Dezember 2006)

Schöner Preis...

Noch schöner sind Bilder und Fahrberichte, also das noch milde Wetter nutzen und raus!!!


----------



## hotspice (1. Januar 2007)

eigentlich warte ich auf kaltes wetter das ich wirklich weiß ob er was taugt.


----------



## Jako (5. Januar 2007)

hi, wie angekündigt hat mir mein händler ein gutes angebot gemacht meinen RP3 auszutauschen  was meint ihr, soll ich RP23 nehmen oder DT190L?  gruß jako


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (5. Januar 2007)

Ich würde eher mal den DT190L nehmen. Andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter


----------



## 1sacker (8. Januar 2007)

hallo, bin zwar neu...

...doch mein name verrät alles. bin mit meinem slayer gerade mal 100km gefahren - und what happened ? der hinterbau ist eingesackt !

hat sich mal eben von 200mm auf 175mm zusammengezogen die s....

tippe mir schon seit tagen den finger wund, um heraus zufinden, welchen dämpfer ich mir nach dem 3. mal einsenden wünschen soll. 

ein paar alternativen gibts ja, z.b.: rock shox pearl 3.3, dt swiss 190l, marzocchi roco air - für andere ideen wäre ich dankbar !

also schreibt mal fleissig !


----------



## soederbohm (8. Januar 2007)

Der Roco hat keine Wippunterdrückung oder Lockout insofern ist der vielleicht ungünstig, wenn Du auch bergauf unterwegs sein willst.

Mein RP3 hält ja noch, aber wenn nicht mehr würd ich wohl auf den Peral 3.3 umsteigen. Wobei ich aber in meinem 2. Bike bisher sehr gute Erfahrungen mit dem 190L gesammelt habe.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## 1sacker (8. Januar 2007)

siehste, so weit war ich noch nicht vorgedrungen ! 

aber besten dank. wie lange hält dein dämpfer denn schon und mit welchem druck fährst du ihn ? ich muss meinen aufgrund meines kampfgewichts   mit 20 bar fahren.


----------



## Dome_2001 (8. Januar 2007)

1sacker schrieb:


> siehste, so weit war ich noch nicht vorgedrungen !
> 
> aber besten dank. wie lange hält dein dämpfer denn schon und mit welchem druck fährst du ihn ? ich muss meinen aufgrund meines kampfgewichts   mit 20 bar fahren.



Willkommen im club dre Schwergewichte!! Ich selber fahre Ihn auch mit knapp 20 bar und hab schon den zweiten Dämpfer drinn. Wenn ich mal Geld über hab werde ich auch umsteigen. Was ist mir aber völlig unklar. Denke das ich mir einen DT 190l holen werde.


----------



## soederbohm (8. Januar 2007)

Fahr ihn bei 85kg Gewicht (nackt) mit 17-18Bar und er hält jetzt seit Anfang Oktober, macht aber auch bei Temperaturen unter 0°C keine Probleme. Bis jetzt!


----------



## Jako (8. Januar 2007)

ich wiege in kpl. montur ca. 85 kg und pumpe meinen RP3 auch auf 18 bar auf, die "o-ringverschiebung" ist dann aber noch 10-11mm und nicht wie empfohlen 8mm. wie schon weiter oben beschrieben vermute ich deshalb das mein RP3 eben auch defekt ist. der dämpfer hat im ausgebauten und aufgepumten zustand nur 195mm von mitte zu mitte bohrung.
weiß jemand ob das so gehört? bei fox gibt es ja in serie nur einen 200er aber es könnte für das slayer ja auch eine sonderanfertigung (195mm) sein. gruß jako


----------



## Bikeaddict (8. Januar 2007)

Jako schrieb:


> ich wiege in kpl. montur ca. 85 kg und pumpe meinen RP3 auch auf 18 bar auf, die "o-ringverschiebung" ist dann aber noch 10-11mm und nicht wie empfohlen 8mm. wie schon weiter oben beschrieben vermute ich deshalb das mein RP3 eben auch defekt ist. der dämpfer hat im ausgebauten und aufgepumten zustand nur 195mm von mitte zu mitte bohrung.
> weiß jemand ob das so gehört? bei fox gibt es ja in serie nur einen 200er aber es könnte für das slayer ja auch eine sonderanfertigung (195mm) sein. gruß jako



Der Dämpfer sollte auf jeden Fall 200mm haben. Das war bei mir auch 2-3Monate der Fall, dann hat er sich um 4mm verkürzt (also wie bei dir) hat allerdings noch gut gehalten.

Vorgestern ist er dann ganz plötzlich zusammengesackt (ohne große Belastung und bei nur 15bar im Dämpfer und 70kg Fahrergewicht!).

Also:

RIDE HARD!!!!


----------



## 1sacker (8. Januar 2007)

herzlichen glückwunsch martin ! 
seit oktober ist ja mal ne ansage. 

hab mir allerdings gerade noch mal die finger...
bin dann auf x-fusion gestossen und habe mich dann mal unverbindlich und telefonisch beraten lassen. in frage kommen würde noch der x-fusion 02 pva - 200mm, 56mm hub, 299,00 ! preislich i.o., doch wo sind die erfahrungswerte ???

ach ja, mit dem hub - seit ihr euch da einig geworden wieviel nun serie ist ? 

...und mein gewicht liegt bei 103kg, ja kg, in voller kluft !

fühl mich richtig wohl unter leidensgenossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (8. Januar 2007)

lol man hat es halt nicht leicht mit dem Dämpfern wenn man so "groß" ist ....

Bin mal gespannt wenn sich mein zweiter RP3 verabschiedet. Momentan ist es halt schwer bei 0 Grad radeln zu gehen bei diesen Temperaturen ....


----------



## 1sacker (8. Januar 2007)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> lol man hat es halt nicht leicht mit dem Dämpfern wenn man so "groß" ist ....
> 
> Bin mal gespannt wenn sich mein zweiter RP3 verabschiedet. Momentan ist es halt schwer bei 0 Grad radeln zu gehen bei diesen Temperaturen ....



Tja, ein Grund mehr ins Bergische Land zu ziehen. Für morgen sind bei uns in der Ecke bis zu 15° angesagt - und ich kann nicht mit dem Neuen radeln  

Habe allerdings gerade eben noch mit meinem Dealer tel. und ich muss diesen Rotz RP3 einschicken. Dauert ungefähr ne Woche. Ihm sind bei rund Hundert verkauften Rädern nur 4-5 Mängel am Dämpfer bekannt.  

bis denn dann...


----------



## flowbiker (8. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

gehöre auch zur Gemeinde der Schwergewichtigen. Fahre meine Dämpfer mit 19 bis 20 bar. Habe erst ca. 200 km hinter mir und bis jetzt noch keine Probleme gehabt. 
Beim Nachmessen habe ich einen Dämpferhub von 55 mm rausbekommen bei Einbaulänge von 200mm.
Für die Jahreszeit mit Dreck und Schlamm habe ich mir eine Abdeckung auf den Umlenkhebel an der Dämpferanlenkung befestigt. Vorteile ist, daß der Dämpfer sauber bleibt und sich kein Dreck auf der Gleitfläche vom Dämpferschaft absetzt.
Werde meinen Dämpfer weiterhin im Auge behalten und mal sehen wie lange er mich aushält.


----------



## Der Toni (8. Januar 2007)

So! Komme gerade aus dem Keller und habe den Quadring, den mir die Toxos zugeschickt haben (soll laut Telefonat das Zusammensackproblem lösen) eingebaut. Bei meinem 18" Rahmen musste ich die Schwinge (1 Schraube) lösen, um den Dämpfer aus dem Rahmen zu fummeln.
Leider ist es bei uns auch zu warm, um richtig zu testen. Aber sobald es kalt genug ist werde ich berichten.


----------



## Jako (8. Januar 2007)

servus, ich habe heute von meinem händler einen neuen RP3 im austausch bekommen - meiner war devenitiv kaputt! jetzt ist mein neuer RP3 auf 16 bar aufgepumpt und im vergleich bockhart  meinem händler sind übrigens auch kaum fälle bekannt über probleme mit rp3´s bin gespannt wie´s weiter geht. gruß jako


----------



## 1sacker (10. Januar 2007)

tach zusamme,

ich war gestern mal bei meinem ex-dealer, der auch wieder mein zukünftiger sein wird, und er hatte, obwohl er kein Rocky Mountain mehr führt, ein slayer canuck im schaufenster hängen. haben dann mal kurz das problem dämpfer erläutert und er war der meinung, dass der dämpfer so simpel aufgebaut wäre, dass man diesen selber warten könne. zitat: "das ding ist wie eine cola-dose. ausbauen, aufschrauben, reinigen und fetten, zusammenbauen !" meint ihr das ist wirklich so simpel ???

mfg
1sacker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (10. Januar 2007)

Ja, das ist es. Das einzige Problem ist, den Dämpfer aus dem Rahmen (bei 18" und kleiner) zu bekommen.
Der Rest ist ziemlich simpel:
In Schraubstock (mit Backenschutz) einspannen, aufschrauben (ging bei mir locker von Hand), Dichtungen wechseln und einfetten. Das zuschrauben erfordert ein wenig Kraft ist aber wirklich keine Doktorarbeit.


----------



## Jako (10. Januar 2007)

servus toni, wenn Du vor dem ausbauen die luft kpl. abläßt und den dämpfer ganz zusammen drückst hat man auch bei einem 16,5" keine probleme.

- luft ablassen und im stand dämpfer einsacken lassen
- schraube am rahmen lösen und stift raus 
- bike in montageständer oder aufhängen und hinterbauschwinge hängen lassen
- schraube und stift am hinterbau raus
- dämpfer zuerst "unten" seitlich raus stecken und dann nach "oben" seitlich rausziehen.

ohne den druck kpl. abzulassen und den dämpfer kpl. zusammen zu drücken ist es praktisch unmöglich. 
ich habe vorgestern bei meinem händler meinen neuen RP3 aus einem 16,5"er ausgebaut und auch wieder einen eingebaut und hatte keine probleme.
gruß jako


----------



## hotspice (10. Januar 2007)

Jako schrieb:


> servus toni, wenn Du vor dem ausbauen die luft kpl. abläßt und den dämpfer ganz zusammen drückst hat man auch bei einem 16,5" keine probleme.
> 
> - luft ablassen und im stand dämpfer einsacken lassen
> - schraube am rahmen lösen und stift raus
> ...





also ich habe auch die luft abgelassen und ihn zusammen gedrückt, nur ist er immer auf eine gewisse länge wieder auf gegangen, ich mußte vom umlenkhebel nen teil wegschrauben um den dämpfer schadlos auszubauen und den DT hätte ich sonst erst recht nicht reinbekommen, ich habe 16,5


----------



## Jako (10. Januar 2007)

ich wollte hier ja nicht klugsch....   irgendetwas ist dann wohl anders denn wie gesagt vorgestern ging es beim 16,5er ohne krafteinwirkung, ich wollte ja kein neues rocky verkratzen.... gruß jako


----------



## hotspice (10. Januar 2007)

ok den fox mit hilfe des hinterbaus zusammendrücken ist das eine aber den neuen dt dämpfer hätte nicht zusammendrücken können, ohne schraubstock oder so und das war mir zu doof, und ne macke wollte ich ja auch nicht haben.


----------



## Der Toni (10. Januar 2007)

Jako schrieb:


> ich wollte hier ja nicht klugsch....   irgendetwas ist dann wohl anders denn wie gesagt vorgestern ging es beim 16,5er ohne krafteinwirkung, ich wollte ja kein neues rocky verkratzen.... gruß jako



Bei mir ist es auch so. Wenn ich die Luft ablasse und ihn zusammendrücke, ist der schwupps wieder lang. Das ging nur, als er zusammengesackt war.
Da hat er sich nach dem Luftablassen ganz zusammengezogen.
Ich montiere eine Schraube von der Hinterbauumlenkung ab, dann kann ich das Gelenk nach hinten schieben und den Dämpfer ein/ausbauen.


----------



## hotspice (10. Januar 2007)

gott sei dank, dachte schon ich sei unfähig    du wirst erstaunt sein, die ganzen bolzen und muttern sind aus alu, schaube sie vorsichtig und sauber wieder zusammen, nicht zu fest anziehen würde ich sagen. ich habe ein klein wenig schaubensicherung auf das gewinde getan.

falls ich was falsch gemacht habe berichtigt mich. thanks


----------



## Der Toni (10. Januar 2007)

Nee, ist alles richtig. Ich bin auch so ans Ziel gekommen. Ging das draufschrauben der Dämpferhülse auch so schwer bei dir. Hatte schon Angst, ich würde die neue Dichtung plätten. 
Ich hatte zuerst einen Versuch mit einem langen Kabelbinder gemacht. Damit wollte ich den Dämpfer in der zusammengedrückten Position halten. Rutschte aber immer ab und der Plattformhebel war auch gefährdet.


----------



## 1sacker (13. Januar 2007)

hallo zusammen !

habe gerade mit ´nem kumpel einen kleinen workshop "rp3" hinter mir. er fährt auch ein slayer und hat den dämpfer heute nach ca. 1 Woche von unserem dealer zurückbekommen. er war dort weil er auch defekt war. wir staunten beide nicht schlecht als nach erfolgten einbau der dämpfer zwar wieder seine 200mm aufwies, doch die propedal-stellung "-" und "neutral" keinen unterschied zeigte. stellung "+" zeigte eine leicht härtere abstimmung, aber kein vergleich zu dem, wie der dämpfer sich im neuen zustand gab. da krieg ich echt gehirnschwund !


----------



## Soulbrother (24. Januar 2007)

Ich muß mich wohl glücklich schätzen von den genannten Problemen bisher verschont worden zu sein  

Ich fahre den Slayer/RP3 nun seit letzten August und etwa 400Km.Auch ich bin mit nackisch 95Kg kein Leichter Bub.Allerdings reicht mir ein Druck von "nur" 15bar völlig aus um den vollen Hub ohne Durchschlag zu nutzen.
Dabei beträgt der SAG ca. 25%
Der Einsatzbereich meines Slayers beschränkt sich auf überall hoch und überall runter,sowohl hier im Mittelgebirge wie auch in den Alpen,also ALL MOUNTAIN.

Sollte ich aber dennoch irgendwann ebenfalls mit den von euch genannten Problemen konfrontiert werden,wird meine erste Wahl wieder ein 

FOX FLOAT AVA RL 

sein,wie ich ihn bereits zuvor 2 Jahre im Switch SL gefahren bin.
Pro Pedal,einstellbare Progression und Lock Out.Absolut problemloses Teil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (24. Januar 2007)

Der Toni schrieb:


> So! Komme gerade aus dem Keller und habe den Quadring, den mir die Toxos zugeschickt haben (soll laut Telefonat das Zusammensackproblem lösen) eingebaut. Bei meinem 18" Rahmen musste ich die Schwinge (1 Schraube) lösen, um den Dämpfer aus dem Rahmen zu fummeln.
> Leider ist es bei uns auch zu warm, um richtig zu testen. Aber sobald es kalt genug ist werde ich berichten.



Bericht:
Heute zum ersten Mal den Dämpfer bei Minustemperaturen gefahren. Keine Probleme, Dichtung hält. Mal sehen ob er es auch langfristig tut.


----------

